# Serious help on rapid weight gain



## fatmonkey (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new to the form and all of you guys seem pretty friendly and helpful to us noobs.

I am a new feedee and looking to gain some real fat. Especially in my belly and gut. My feeder is wonderful and trying to push me as hard as she can.

Right now, I am pretty thin (Five foot Nine inches, 149 lbs) gained a pound in the past 2 days.

We have set a rather agressive goal to attempt to get me to gain 50 lbs in 6 months of me being fed. To get to 200 lbs minimum. Then go from there.

Are there any suggestions or opinions on how this can be accomplished or how practical it is to get to 50lbs in 6mos? I was assuming this would take a miminum of 4000 calories a day and I have stopped almost all exercise.

Any suggestions are welcome, supplements, pills, hypnosis, cigaretts to calm the stomach...

Thanks all!


----------



## Tracii (Jan 19, 2012)

All depends on you hunny no set rules and numbers we are all different.
How you gain and how much is all up to you.
All the numbers and calorie counting is a waste of time just eat more and more.
Once you have slowed your metabolism down the weight will come.
The best way for me was milkshakes or ice cream right before bed.Oh and donuts lots of donuts ha ha.


----------



## fatmonkey (Jan 19, 2012)

Tracii. Thanks. Im seriously trying to get some real fat on me. Every bit helps. I am very interested to see if we can make our goal in 6 months. 50 lbs didn't sound to unreasonable... I truly want to see what my belly looks like.


----------



## bbwbelover (Jan 21, 2012)

Make sure you snack little and often through the day as well as your meals. And go to bed on a full stomach. If you feel constantly full then you'll gain weight.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jan 22, 2012)

Peanuts are a great additive to a high-calorie diet. You can do peanut butter, eat the peanuts, or my favorite, put them into a blender and turn them into a flour that can be included with all kinds of food or mixed with sugar for a tasty treat.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jan 23, 2012)

It's a lifestyle change prepare for it as such.
It takes work and patience to get your stomach capacity to increase especially to when your metabolism says 'no more'.
Give your muscles time to adjust to the added fat, especially if relying on a cab (because you're too winded/backaches too constant after barely making it past a city block) is not an option.
Best of Luck, prepare wisely.


----------



## pineapplechertdog (Feb 18, 2012)

For me it was all about keeping full all the time. I was eating something every hour and would continue eating even when I wasn't hungry. I started adding shakes and breve' lattes (heavy cream lattes) after a week and found it really helped; 2-4 a day on top of meals & snacks. It took about 3 months before I really noticed a changed but by then I had gained close to 35.


----------



## lille (Feb 19, 2012)

Definitely not cigarettes. As well as being horrible for you in pretty much every way they also suppress appetite. People usually gain weight when they quit smoking.


----------



## disturbed3131 (Feb 20, 2012)

If you skip breakfast and don't eat until lunch it should help, as your metabolism will be naturally slowed down. You should also eat right before you go to bed because once again, your metabolism slows down when you're sleeping


----------



## Secrios (Mar 18, 2012)

Drink whole milk till you are full, wait rill it digests, then do it again. Rince and repeat.:wubu:


----------



## Tracii (May 15, 2012)

I think 50 lbs in that amount of time is going to be a stretch.


----------



## grubnboy (May 16, 2012)

50 lbs in six months is going to be a stretch if it's all new weight. 

it's not impossible but is quite difficult. basically i'm doing the same thing tho. as of about 6 months ago i weighed 190 lbs, had for years. but due to several factors coming together i dropped weight for about 4 months straight. weight dropeed all the way down to 135 lbs. 

i'm short so my ideal weight is 145 or so anyway. i'm now regaining my weight. in my younger days when i got to that size originally, i remember my peak gaining was about 10 lbs a month. that was hard to maintain for more than a few months at a time. 

a more realistic weight gain was to the tune of 5-10 lbs a month, with 10 being the upper limit. 

gaining weight isn't easy, especially if you're naturally skinny. more than just having a extra doughnut or so, it's a bit of a lifestyle change. eat more, the weight gain is a by-product. 

peanut butter and banana sandwiches were my helper. it hasn't taken me very long to regain my weight but even as someone who's been that size before, 50 lbs in six months would be a stretch. 

right now i'm hovering at 150-155 and i have about 40 lbs to go. it can take a lot, especially if you have a fast metabolism. expect to eat 4000 calories or more a day. get used to that and the rest will follow.


----------



## there_there (May 24, 2012)

i've gained about 20 lbs of fat in the last 2 months.....took 750 calorie mass gainer shakes twice a day for about a month of that time (but didn't work out once) and just pigged out in general on top of it.

those shakes are expensive, but man did they work....and it was a relatively healthy way to get over the hump. That was the mistake i made in the past - tried to just eat junk food and ending up feeling like crap and flaming out.

Now my appetite has taken over, and i'm gaining steadily without even really thinking about it.


----------



## gonnabeBIG (May 27, 2012)

I have an amazing drink that will give you an extra 600 calories per meal!

2tbs oil
2 cups milk

heat in microwave for 99 secconds 

add 3 scoops of hot cocoa mix!

it's super delicious and if you have just a couple a day you should see the pounds stacking on!

Oh, and no coffee. Coffee is really good at making people loose weight. If you feel tired all the time, try sleeping after a nice cup of hot oil cocao and some cottege cheese (it doesn't sound good together, but trust me, it is.)


----------



## BigFA (Jul 5, 2012)

Make sure in between 3 large meals a day that you snack 2 or 3 times a day. And drink plenty of soda. A large Coke or Pepsi 3 times a day will add over 1,000 calories without even breathing hard. And if you have your lunch at a different fast food restaurant every day, that will certainly help. In addition to large French Fries, have a nice high calorie dessert. And make sure you have mayonnaise on all your sandwiches. That adds a lot of extra calories without filling you up. I agree that 50 lbs in 6 months is fast, but that is really only a little more than 8 lbs. a month so certainly doable. Good luck.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jul 21, 2012)

Concentrate on eating, not on weight gain. 

Give yourself caloric goals for each day. Slowly over time, increase them. 4,000 calories are a good start, but realize that some of the fattest gainers are eating 15-20K calories a day.

Learn to love to eat. Think about food. Eat lots of food that you love. Carbs are the most addictive. Fattening and they make you want more.

Study the pro's. Here is Susan Eman.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yoEepkeF9U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuTyXRU-lSI


----------



## yrmangledheart (Jul 22, 2012)

bbwbelover said:


> If you feel constantly full then you'll gain weight.



BINGO. 

Basically, ensure the feeling of hunger is a distant memory, never ever allow yourself to get hungry. 

The tips about skipping breakfast to slow your metabolism certainly works too although a calorie-laden breakfast will do the trick also. 

For all the talk of eating plans, food supplements, weight-gain powders etc. I would say the easiest way to gain weight is incredibly simple. 

1) Stay constantly full, snack as much as you can, always be eating.
2) Ensure the food you eat is high in calories, fat and carbs.
3) Cut down your physical exertion/calories burned. 

And you WILL put on weight. Staying constantly full is harder than it sounds, it's about basically eating way more than neccesary. If there is a second where you realise you can fit more food in your body without being sick/in pain then seize that moment and eat more. The moment the feeling of all-encompassing, overwhelming fullness eases, top it up. Doubling meals is a top tip, after time it becomes easier to have two lunches and two dinners ie. fried chicken and fries followed by a pizza 20 minutes later. 

STAY FULL, EAT FRIED/CHEESE-LADEN/CALORIFIC FOODS AND SIT DOWN. 

It WILL work, good luck.


----------

